# Never thought  would be doing this here!



## thomasyoung (Oct 20, 2009)

You all for got me didn't you.
I know I haven't been on much lately because of my Mother still being ill and in the Hospital. But anyways .....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!! 

Thank you!


----------



## krusher (Oct 20, 2009)

well, I havent been on in a LONG time, so let me be the first to say,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations on another year to view the Q! I hope this note finds you in better spirits.

Take care,


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 20, 2009)

Haven't forgotten about you, but wondered where you've been.  Thoughts out to you and your mother.  

Happy Birthday.  Hope you can forget about all the serious stuff in life just for a little bit and do something special to enjoy your day.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Best of wished for your mom, and Happy Birthday to you my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 20, 2009)

First off get well soon Mom and heppy Birthday to you Thomas and have a great day too.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Thomas, hope ya have a nice B'day!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 20, 2009)

i was wondering how you have been...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 20, 2009)

have a happy b-day and hope moms fells better!


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy B-day and best wishes to Mommma


----------



## morkdach (Oct 20, 2009)

happy b-day best wishs for mom.
we been waiting for all the reports on the build how is it going


----------



## alx (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy b-day Thomas.Your work is not forgotten in getting the meat cutting sections set up.If you dont show your birthday in settings area nobody-DAWN usually- knows to post the first congrats!!!!


Hope Mom is o.k.


----------



## kookie (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday..............


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 21, 2009)

Prayers for your Mom,and appologies for not remembering-



Thomasyoung's Birthday!
Happy!Happy!Joy!Joy!


----------



## thomasyoung (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank You every body. That makes me feel good!
Thomas


----------

